# The quantity of gas



## MrRaffal (Oct 31, 2017)

What is the quantity of gas required in 1.5 ton split ac?


----------



## madjr12 (Feb 16, 2018)

This can only be determine by refrigerant pipe outside diameter and length. The liquid line (small pipe) needs to be full of liquid refrigerant. I usually contact the manufacturer and talk to tech support. With pipe sizes and length, and model numbers of the indoor and outdoor units, they should be able to tell you exactly how much refrigerant to put in the system. Hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madjr12 (Feb 16, 2018)

This can only be determine by refrigerant pipe outside diameter and length. The liquid line , small pipe, needs to be full of liquid refrigerant. I usually contact the manufacturer and talk to tech support. With pipe sizes and length, and model numbers of the indoor and outdoor units, they should be able to tell you exactly how much refrigerant to put in the system. Hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

